
India’s Most Efficient Hyperlocal Platform with out a last mile delivery - jayanthsugavasi
https://medium.com/@namansr/building-indias-most-efficient-hyperlocal-platform-2mn-transactions-without-a-last-mile-delivery-b75236401108#.fh24msmb9
======
ryanrob
Model is good but is it similar to affiliate delivery network ?

